# DVD Discs not opening Directly



## Glendalough (Jan 23, 2007)

I am posting this here (not the design and media department) as I'm pretty sure this is related to operating system.

I am making DVDs in DVD Studio Pro 2 many years on and off. These are very basic and simple formats I'm using.

Recently have been having trouble when I insert them in drives. The DVD player opens but just stays black, when I attempt to open or play by pushing the arrow "There was a problem opening the media the media type is not supported" comes up in box.

This same warning comes up when I navigate to disc through the drop down menu. But when I navigate to video_ts folder all goes well (on the disc). It will also finds this again if I put the disc another time. In all other respects it is normal and no problems.

Sorry for mentioning such a trivial problem but WHY is this happening? Commercial Discs with the same apparent file structure DISCNAME/VIDEO_TS seem to work, open immediately. 

This happens to 2 machines running 10.4.7 (Tiger). Don't remember this happening before, wonder is it the OS? Or could it be that I'm burning the new "burn folder" process (in the finder)? Again only since Tiger came out. Before this I used Toast.

 I have to send my discs to people at times who may not be very computer wise or whatever, or just impatient and wouldn't know or have time to navigate to the video_ts folder. This wouldn't create a great impression!

Really hoping someone would be so kind as to suggest or have any ideas on this.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 9, 2007)

This appears to be a problem with the latest DVD Studio Pro update (4.1.2) in Software Update.  Myself and two co-workers who are in video production have experienced this exact same problem and the only solution has been to downgrade back to version 4.1

Big pain, but hopefully it works for you too!


----------

